# Fresh Baker New guy



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh look Ted Bundy joined the forum everyone!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Drumocdp said:


> screw this


that was quick! :laugh:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

He's also "FRESH" over at splitty...just moved to the ham from pitts pa of snowboard hell.

Welcome to the holyland...temps cooler, gears in, swaps and footy are starting to roll. Since you still got to gear up for bc, think about grabbin stuff soon, cause of the pnw pow pigs. pm if u want.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well that didn't last long and I didn't even have to make a reference about a chainsaw and someones ass.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats gotta be a BA record for scaring off a newb. I'm interested to know what he originally posted lol


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol, I just want to know what he said before the edit.

OP: words, words, words

EDIT: AHHHHHHH RUN!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I think he filled out his match.com profile here. I just can't get over the fact a simple Ted Bundy reference scared the guy away. I've said way worse things to you guys and you're still here. I've either gotten to a new level of awesome no one can touch or the world is full of far weaker people now.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've either gotten to a new level of awesome no one can touch or the world is full of far weaker people now.


Maybe both? I mean humanity is getting weaker by the day, of course, but I don't want you to get too full of yourself just yet. We have an entire upcoming season to deal with here! We need you at the top of your game if we are going to make it through in on piece!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol ..........


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You guys must remember to quote the post when this happens so even if they edit it out its still there for all to see.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll quote when I'm damn good and ready to sir. Till then they can feel the wrath of my one liners!


----------

